# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Reflections from Alain Le Méhauté, The Real Father of 3D Printing

## Brian_Krassenstein

Alain Le Méhauté and two other French researchers submitted the patent application for the stereolithography printing process three weeks before American Chuck Hull. However, due to the inability of their employers to see the direct financial incentive, the patents were abandoned in favor of the American. Alexander Moussion, writer for a French 3D printing publication, sought out Le Méhauté to pay him homage and to hear his perspective on the developments in the field over the last 30 years. Check out some of his reflections on the technology in the full article: http://3dprint.com/65466/reflections-alain-le-mehaute/


Below is a photo of Alain Le Méhauté:

----------


## DonaldJ

Page not found.  Broken link?

----------


## DonaldJ

> Page not found.  Broken link?


...and now it works.  Carry on.

----------


## Mrafael

Hey guys! I was quite interesed by the personality of Alan LeMehaute, but couldn't find any wikipedia page about him. Now I want to do it by myself can you give me some links on his biography? I searched myself but information is not enough can you help me?

----------

